# Death of Scottish boxer from injuries in the ring



## Tez3 (Oct 1, 2016)

Boxer Mike Towell dies in hospital after suffering serious injuries in bout


It was reported that he'd been suffering from migraines over the past few weeks which were put down to 'stress' and 'excitement' about the upcoming fight.

RIP


----------



## KangTsai (Oct 1, 2016)

Fun fact: taking one K.O. left hook is less harmful than taking 50 light jabs to the face.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 1, 2016)

That is an incredible shame.  My thoughts and prayers go out to his friends and family.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 1, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> Fun fact: taking one K.O. left hook is less harmful than taking 50 light jabs to the face.



Where's your proof for this? Any blow to the head even light ones cause the brain to hit the skull causing bruising. Harder blows mean more severe bruising, bruising of course is bleeding so you are causing bleeds to the brain which leads to permanent brain damage of varying severity. Headguards do nothing to mitigate the damage.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Oct 1, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> Fun fact: taking one K.O. left hook is less harmful than taking 50 light jabs to the face.


I don't think the word fun should be used in this kind of thread tbh


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 1, 2016)

I read the post his partner put on FB it was heartbreaking, they had a young child.

There's no fun in there at all nor will there ever be.


----------



## Headhunter (Oct 1, 2016)

Rubbish situation for everyone involved. Family and friends mainly of course but always have to think about the opponent to he's probably feeling like utter garbage blaming himself for It but at the end of the day it's no ones fault it's the risk everyone takes when they step in the ring


----------



## Tames D (Oct 1, 2016)

My condolences.


----------



## Buka (Oct 1, 2016)

.


----------



## moonhill99 (Oct 1, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> Fun fact: taking one K.O. left hook is less harmful than taking 50 light jabs to the face.



Not sure what you are trying to say that many heads to hit is bad or one big head is bad?


----------



## moonhill99 (Oct 1, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Boxer Mike Towell dies in hospital after suffering serious injuries in bout
> 
> 
> It was reported that he'd been suffering from migraines over the past few weeks which were put down to 'stress' and 'excitement' about the upcoming fight.
> ...



It does not say if he got it fighting that day or if it happen after the fight and it took just took time for symptoms to show up. And by the time symptoms shown up it was to late.

It said he got bleeding in the brain!! May be if he got x-ray that day the doctors would seen what was going on but by the time the symptoms shown up it was too far gone.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 1, 2016)

.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 1, 2016)

moonhill99 said:


> It does not say if he got it fighting that day or if it happen after the fight and it took just took time for symptoms to show up. And by the time symptoms shown up it was to late.
> 
> It said he got bleeding in the brain!! May be if he got x-ray that day the doctors would seen what was going on but by the time the symptoms shown up it was too far gone.



Speculation is not helpful nor is blaming him for not getting an x ray. He was stretchered out of the ring after being KO'd twice in the bout. He was unconscious as they took him out f the ring. At the hospital he was put on life support with bleeding on the brain, the decision was made to switch the machines and he died.
His coach said he wasn't aware of any problems with headaches.

Your comments are neither helpful nor in my opinion appropriate, victim blaming is never right.


----------



## moonhill99 (Oct 1, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Speculation is not helpful nor is blaming him for not getting an x ray. He was stretchered out of the ring after being KO'd twice in the bout. He was unconscious as they took him out f the ring. At the hospital he was put on life support with bleeding on the brain, the decision was made to switch the machines and he died.
> His coach said he wasn't aware of any problems with headaches.
> 
> Your comments are neither helpful nor in my opinion appropriate, victim blaming is never right.



No the article was not clear in writing if he suffered an injury fighting and taken to hospital or if he gone home and days later not feeling well and gone to the hospital.

Not saying he downplayed is problem and gone to hospital when the symptoms got worse.

It just reading the article it not clear if he got sent to hospital after the fight or if gone home and days later got sick and gone to the hospital .


----------



## moonhill99 (Oct 1, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Speculation is not helpful nor is blaming him for not getting an x ray. He was stretchered out of the ring after being KO'd twice in the bout. He was unconscious as they took him out f the ring. At the hospital he was put on life support with bleeding on the brain, the decision was made to switch the machines and he died.
> His coach said he wasn't aware of any problems with headaches.
> 
> Your comments are neither helpful nor in my opinion appropriate, victim blaming is never right.



Also I'm sure the doctor at that time would checked him over and said you can go home.

I'm not putting the blame on the guy downplaying is medical symptoms and going home and than going to the hospital when it is too late. No idea where you got that idea from.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 1, 2016)

An RIP thread is not an appropriate place to blame or speculate about why it happened.


----------



## Headhunter (Oct 1, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Speculation is not helpful nor is blaming him for not getting an x ray. He was stretchered out of the ring after being KO'd twice in the bout. He was unconscious as they took him out f the ring. At the hospital he was put on life support with bleeding on the brain, the decision was made to switch the machines and he died.
> His coach said he wasn't aware of any problems with headaches.
> 
> Your comments are neither helpful nor in my opinion appropriate, victim blaming is never right.


It's not the fighters fault at all but there are some questions to be asked about the commison if he did have a pre fight issue they should've picked it up in medicals and done the appropriate scans etc. the last person to blame is the fighters if they're cleared to fight they'll fight but there definetely should be questions asked about the commison. Maybe he didnt have anything wrong with him and this was just a freak accident it's boxing it happens it's a dangerous sport of trained fighters who are throwing very hard punches at each other but defienetely should be an investigation


----------



## moonhill99 (Oct 1, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> An RIP thread is not an appropriate place to blame or speculate about why it happened.



 Why are you speculating that I'm speculating that he is downplayed his medical symptoms and not gone to hospital when it is too late thus putting blame on him?

_*The article was not clear at all*_ and I was trying to get to what happen!! The fight and than sent to the hospital or gone home not feeling well *and than sent to the hospital.*

It said he suffered a migraine thus not feeling well and he thought or the boxing coach thought 'stress' and 'excitement? Are we talking about future or past tense?

The news article is badly written giving major confusion.

*It reads like he suffered a migraine than saying he got K.O. and in the hospital!! Yes not connecting migraine, K.O. and hospital what came before or after leading to major confusion.*


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 2, 2016)

moonhill99 said:


> Why are you speculating that I'm speculating that he is downplayed his medical symptoms and not gone to hospital when it is too late thus putting blame on him?
> 
> _*The article was not clear at all*_ and I was trying to get to what happen!! The fight and than sent to the hospital or gone home not feeling well *and than sent to the hospital.*
> 
> ...




Only you are confused. His friends, some of who I know also, are devastated, his partner is broken and everyone is shocked and horrified. You on the other hand want to make an argument out of this.
His coach and corners say they knew nothing about headaches, it was his partner who mentioned them. They could have easily been just migraines and nothing else, she was speaking when he was still alive and fighting for his life. There will be a post mortem which will give the medical findings.
The newspaper report is just that, it's not official nor is it all the information. The important fact is that he died.
Now, please go away and have a long talk with yourself.


----------



## moonhill99 (Oct 2, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Only you are confused. His friends, some of who I know also, are devastated, his partner is broken and everyone is shocked and horrified. You on the other hand want to make an argument out of this.
> His coach and corners say they knew nothing about headaches, it was his partner who mentioned them. They could have easily been just migraines and nothing else, she was speaking when he was still alive and fighting for his life. There will be a post mortem which will give the medical findings.
> The newspaper report is just that, it's not official nor is it all the information. The important fact is that he died.
> Now, please go away and have a long talk with yourself.



Who ever wrote that article should go back to school and learn proper English. An elementary school kid could write a better v than the way that articles is put together.

The article should of done a better job of explaining he was fighting and got K.O. and rushed to the hospital.

As for the article talking about migraines it should done better job explaining when, where, who saying it and how it fits into what the article is talking about.


----------



## KangTsai (Oct 2, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> Fun fact: taking one K.O. left hook is less harmful than taking 50 light jabs to the face.


This was a dumb thing to write and it seems I can't delete it. I apologise.


----------



## moonhill99 (Oct 2, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Only you are confused. His friends, some of who I know also, are devastated, his partner is broken and everyone is shocked and horrified. You on the other hand want to make an argument out of this.
> His coach and corners say they knew nothing about headaches, it was his partner who mentioned them. They could have easily been just migraines and nothing else, she was speaking when he was still alive and fighting for his life. There will be a post mortem which will give the medical findings.
> The newspaper report is just that, it's not official nor is it all the information. The important fact is that he died.
> Now, please go away and have a long talk with yourself.



Also on a side may be you read some other articles or talk to some people and got more information I only read that article so was speculating on what the article was trying to say base on article saying (*migraine, K.O. and hospital) * people do that on many other message boards.

It strange how on all the other message boards talking about war, terrorism, shootings, homicides, kilning so on. People can talk about it but some people here at martialtalk are getting caught up on the word speculation with out jumping in here giving all the facts what happen.


----------



## moonhill99 (Oct 2, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> This was a dumb thing to write and it seems I can't delete it. I apologise.



There are many other people here more knowledgeable on boxing and taking lot of hits to head over the years even some medical practitioners that can comment on what you are saying.

But you did not worded as a question but a statement. 

If you ask explanation on this you world got different response.

He could took one really big hit causing it or many hits over the years. But you did not word it that way.

But came cross many hits caused it and not one hit or factoring in one really big hit to the head.

Also if he had migraines and injury before the fight that the doctor and coach missed.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 2, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Where's your proof for this? Any blow to the head even light ones cause the brain to hit the skull causing bruising. Harder blows mean more severe bruising, bruising of course is bleeding so you are causing bleeds to the brain which leads to permanent brain damage of varying severity. Headguards do nothing to mitigate the damage.


If American Football is any indicator, headgear may be making it worse. As the NFL has increased the required protection, players have hit harder, gotten bigger, and do less to avoid hard impacts. Injuries (especially head injuries) have gone up as gear has gotten more "protective". I expect some of the same happens in boxing and other arts that have heavy sparring - having headgear on makes people feel safer, so they take more head shots, which are softened only slightly by the headgear.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 2, 2016)

moonhill99 said:


> Also on a side may be you read some other articles or talk to some people and got more information I only read that article so was speculating on what the article was trying to say base on article saying (*migraine, K.O. and hospital) * people do that on many other message boards.
> 
> It strange how on all the other message boards talking about war, terrorism, shootings, homicides, kilning so on. People can talk about it but some people here at martialtalk are getting caught up on the word speculation with out jumping in here giving all the facts what happen.




FFS a man is dead and this is what you give us? It's not even in English.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 2, 2016)

moonhill99 said:


> Who ever wrote that article should go back to school and learn proper English. An elementary school kid could write a better v than the way that articles is put together.
> 
> The article should of done a better job of explaining he was fighting and got K.O. and rushed to the hospital.
> 
> As for the article talking about migraines it should done better job explaining when, where, who saying it and how it fits into what the article is talking about.



Your post is insensitive, moronic and puerile. You are also no the one to criticise anyone's English.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 2, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Speculation is not helpful nor is blaming him for not getting an x ray. He was stretchered out of the ring after being KO'd twice in the bout. He was unconscious as they took him out f the ring. At the hospital he was put on life support with bleeding on the brain, the decision was made to switch the machines and he died.
> His coach said he wasn't aware of any problems with headaches.
> 
> Your comments are neither helpful nor in my opinion appropriate, victim blaming is never right.


I read his post as wondering whether a post-KO head scan should become part of normal procedure, not blaming the victim.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 2, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> An RIP thread is not an appropriate place to blame or speculate about why it happened.


I do think these threads are a place to assess what happened. It's no disrespect to the fallen to try to determine if a repeat incident can be avoided by some change in protocol.


----------



## moonhill99 (Oct 2, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> FFS a man is dead and this is what you give us? It's not even in English.



*No I just think you are arguing about some thing* or trying to find some thing to argue about.

I'm done arguing with you over this silly rant.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 2, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Only you are confused. His friends, some of who I know also, are devastated, his partner is broken and everyone is shocked and horrified. You on the other hand want to make an argument out of this.
> His coach and corners say they knew nothing about headaches, it was his partner who mentioned them. They could have easily been just migraines and nothing else, she was speaking when he was still alive and fighting for his life. There will be a post mortem which will give the medical findings.
> The newspaper report is just that, it's not official nor is it all the information. The important fact is that he died.
> Now, please go away and have a long talk with yourself.


Tez, I don't think Moonhill came here to argue. He didn't understand the situation because of vagueness in the article, and had no more information. He appeared to be asking what happened and whether enough time had elapsed that a scan immediately post-fight would have been good protocol. That's a reasonable question, though from your subsequent posts it doesn't sound like there was any other opportunity for the medical folks to help prevent this tragedy after the fight. As for the headaches, it seems reasonable to pass them off as stress-induced (especially if he ever had them before under stress), so probably no reason he'd think to even mention them to coaches or doctors.

None of this blames him, officials, or friends. It's just someone trying to look for a lesson in what happened, wondering if anything could be done differently in the future to protect others like this fighter.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 2, 2016)

moonhill99 said:


> Who ever wrote that article should go back to school and learn proper English. An elementary school kid could write a better v than the way that articles is put together.
> 
> The article should of done a better job of explaining he was fighting and got K.O. and rushed to the hospital.
> 
> As for the article talking about migraines it should done better job explaining when, where, who saying it and how it fits into what the article is talking about.


I think you're being too harsh on the article here. It may have been written with little information, and some of these details may not have been entirely clear. With the short news cycle, first reports are often scant on information, since gathering all of it makes the first report late enough to be meaningless.


----------



## moonhill99 (Oct 2, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> I read his post as wondering whether a post-KO head scan should become part of normal procedure, not blaming the victim.



So you think in boxing or MMA after a KO they should do CT-scan or a x-ray? That the new rule in boxing or MMA is x-ray or CT-scan after a KO?

Or on flip side a scan before the fight to make sure there is no brain swelling or light bleeding. And a fight will make it worse.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 2, 2016)

moonhill99 said:


> So you think in boxing or MMA after a KO they should do CT-scan or a x-ray? That the new rule in boxing or MMA is x-ray or CT-scan after a KO?
> 
> Or on flip side a scan before the fight to make sure there is no brain swelling or light bleeding. And a fight will make it worse.


I didn't say I thought that. I read your post as wondering about that. I know too little of their current protocols to have any opinion. Perhaps they currently do enough to mitigate all but the most extreme injuries. I simply don't know.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 2, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> I don't think Moonhill came here to argue



then it would be the first time ever. There is a pattern to his posts, he argues constantly, it's what the majority of posts in MT are.


----------



## moonhill99 (Oct 2, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> Tez, I don't think Moonhill came here to argue. He didn't understand the situation because of vagueness in the article, and had no more information. He appeared to be asking what happened and whether enough time had elapsed that a scan immediately post-fight would have been good protocol. That's a reasonable question, though from your subsequent posts it doesn't sound like there was any other opportunity for the medical folks to help prevent this tragedy after the fight. As for the headaches, it seems reasonable to pass them off as stress-induced (especially if he ever had them before under stress), so probably no reason he'd think to even mention them to coaches or doctors.
> 
> None of this blames him, officials, or friends. It's just someone trying to look for a lesson in what happened, wondering if anything could be done differently in the future to protect others like this fighter.



Tez3 thought I was speculating he had medical symptoms thus migraine not going to the hospital. And took offense to it or family may if they are reading it here. That not what I was doing.

I was speculating what happen and if any thing the coach or doctor done x-ray or CT scan before if he was having a migraine if that would of help or not. Not putting the blame on him.



gpseymour said:


> I didn't say I thought that. I read your post as wondering about that. I know too little of their current protocols to have any opinion. Perhaps they currently do enough to mitigate all but the most extreme injuries. I simply don't know.



I'm not sure what the boxing or MMA rules are for KO on getting scan or the doctor's protocol on scans after a KO.


----------



## moonhill99 (Oct 2, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> I didn't say I thought that. I read your post as wondering about that. I know too little of their current protocols to have any opinion. Perhaps they currently do enough to mitigate all but the most extreme injuries. I simply don't know.



Also if he had lot of fights and took lot of KO over the years may be had some swelling or light bleeding and had no medical symptoms or the medical symptoms where the migraines and the doctor over looked it or did not do the scan before the fight.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 2, 2016)

moonhill99 said:


> I was speculating



You were and that's what I said. Speculating is pointless and it doesn't matter what you were speculating about. You are the person who started a thread asking why boxers and MMA fighters fought practically nude so you can't expect to be taken seriously when you then ramble about all sorts on a thread about a tragic death. You complained about the news article, well until the post mortem news will be scare so why are you criticising it. All you need to understand at this moment is that a boxer is dead... don't castigate us, on a martial arts site, for what you called 'ignoring world problems, to concentrate on the death of one man. We are aware perhaps some of us more than you know are aware of tragedies all around the world.  As someone has already said, *this is a memorial thread put into the boxing section because of how he died. It wasn't intended to be a discussion thread.*


----------



## moonhill99 (Oct 2, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> You were and that's what I said. Speculating is pointless and it doesn't matter what you were speculating about. You are the person who started a thread asking why boxers and MMA fighters fought practically nude so you can't expect to be taken seriously when you then ramble about all sorts on a thread about a tragic death. You complained about the news article, well until the post mortem news will be scare so why are you criticising it. All you need to understand at this moment is that a boxer is dead... don't castigate us, on a martial arts site, for what you called 'ignoring world problems, to concentrate on the death of one man. We are aware perhaps some of us more than you know are aware of tragedies all around the world.  As someone has already said, *this is a memorial thread put into the boxing section because of how he died. It wasn't intended to be a discussion thread.*



People speculate and discussion on issues on many other message boards about many topics nothing strange or odd. Well may be at martialtalk but not in my many years of talking to people and going to many other message boards.

I don't know how it is here but on any other message boards I'm on tragedies normally get discussion and none of strange reply here to my posts.

What does boxers and MMA fighters fighting almost nude after to do with this thread? If some people have problem fighting almost nude that simple two option don't fight nude or see psychotherapist or psychologist of insecurity problem of showing skin.

Well seriously for what? It would make no difference if I had 2 months of boxing or 50 years of boxing I'm not doctor so I'm  NOT GOING TO  put blame of MD info here. I may ask and speculate and say this below.


*Also if he had lot of fights and took lot of KO over the years may be had some swelling or light bleeding and had no medical symptoms or the medical symptoms where the migraines and the doctor over looked it or did not do the scan before the fight.*
*
*

 What does psychologist of say insecurity problem of showing skin being almost nude have to do with boxers and MMA fighters?

But I'm not doctor saying yes there really needs to be blame and this is the way it should be.You seem to be confusing me speculating of putting blame and guilt and taking it offensive as if I'm criticizing the fighter.

And no where I was giving out medical guidelines here.

Note may be some one that know some thing about medicine can comment on that above in red.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 2, 2016)

moonhill99 said:


> What does boxers and MMA fighters fighting almost nude after to do with this thread? If some people have problem fighting almost nude that simple two option don't fight nude or see psychotherapist or psychologist of insecurity problem of showing skin.



You started a thread saying it was strange and you didn't understand it thereby ruining your credibility as a serious poster. This below doesn't help.


moonhill99 said:


> What does psychologist being almost nude have to do with boxers and MMA fighters





moonhill99 said:


> Note may be some one that know some thing about medicine can comment on that above in red.



If someone wants to then perhaps they'd like to start another thread, this one is to say RIP.


----------



## moonhill99 (Oct 2, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> You started a thread saying it was strange and you didn't understand it thereby ruining your credibility as a serious poster. This below doesn't help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or may be the problem is 90% of people don't find it strange ( may be me) or need to talk about why MMA fighters or boxers are fighting almost nude.

My be in 50 or 100 years from now they will be nude or fully clothes or wearing some thing like GI.

What is your point.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 2, 2016)

moonhill99 said:


> What is your point.



Mmm and you didn't come here to argue. I made my point...that by posting such threads you lose any credibility about posting serious thoughts.


----------



## moonhill99 (Oct 2, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Mmm and you didn't come here to argue. I made my point...that by posting such threads you lose any credibility about posting serious thoughts.



The way you come across like silly kid living in moms house don't even understand basic English words like criticizing, argue, debate, blame, speculating the more you come across like silly kid living in moms house.

And confusing all these words and taking offense to it and all these words mean same to you.

I never ever in all these years read and post on any message board lowered my IQ like did in this thread with you.

You seem to want to argue with me on every thing and dig up off topic posts into this thred.


----------



## moonhill99 (Oct 2, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Mmm and you didn't come here to argue. I made my point...that by posting such threads you lose any credibility about posting serious thoughts.



 Also I'm not having problem with any one else here only you.

You said.

*Speculation is not helpful nor is blaming him for not getting an x ray. He was stretchered out of the ring after being KO'd twice in the bout. He was unconscious as they took him out f the ring. At the hospital he was put on life support with bleeding on the brain, the decision was made to switch the machines and he died.
His coach said he wasn't aware of any problems with headaches.

Your comments are neither helpful nor in my opinion appropriate, victim blaming is never right.*

Some one with better English would not be speculation thinking I'm speculation on blaming him when I did not say it. Or blaming him for NOT getting x-ray when I did not say that.

I said.

*It does not say* if he got it fighting that day or if it happen after the fight and it took just took time for symptoms to show up. And by the time symptoms shown up it was to late.

It said he got bleeding in the brain!! May be if he got x-ray that day the doctors would seen what was going on but by the time the symptoms shown up it was too far gone.


This reads confusing and question and speculation what the web site is saying not  blaming him or criticizing him.


----------



## Headhunter (Oct 2, 2016)

Bloody hell whys this argument still going, the guy died it's tragic but that's boxing that's the risk fighters take it's an awful situation for everyone involved. No one knows the full story yet that's it. RIP to the man and condolences to his family no more needs to be said.


----------



## Headhunter (Oct 2, 2016)

moonhill99 said:


> Or may be the problem is 90% of people don't find it strange ( may be me) or need to talk about why MMA fighters or boxers are fighting almost nude.
> 
> My be in 50 or 100 years from now they will be nude or fully clothes or wearing some thing like GI.
> 
> What is your point.


Wait you were serious about that?


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 2, 2016)

I will repeat, as I started this thread. It was to have been one of respect for a dead boxer, not a place for incoherent ramblings. I will repost in the 'Hall of Remembrance' and I hope you have the decency to not disturb the thread there. I had this strange idea that boxers and others would like to pay respects and express sympathy which people have done except you.


----------



## moonhill99 (Oct 2, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> I will repeat, as I started this thread. It was to have been one of respect for a dead boxer, not a place for incoherent ramblings. I will repost in the 'Hall of Remembrance' and I hope you have the decency to not disturb the thread there. I had this strange idea that boxers and others would like to pay respects and express sympathy which people have done except you.



Good now do me a favor and stop arguing over crap silly things here if there is problem than PM me or make other thread and we can argue there not here. You the one that keeps arguing with me over things and will not that thing go.

No one else is getting all worked up on my original post here but you. Other people got what I was saying and moved on but not you.

Your weak reading English ability is causing you to speculate by putting words in my mouth that I did not say and arguing over silly stuff  even dragging my other threads into this post.


----------



## frank raud (Oct 2, 2016)

moonhill99 said:


> Who ever wrote that article should go back to school and learn proper English. An elementary school kid could write a better v than the way that articles is put together.
> 
> The article should of done a better job of explaining he was fighting and got K.O. and rushed to the hospital.
> 
> As for the article talking about migraines it should done better job explaining when, where, who saying it and how it fits into what the article is talking about.


----------



## moonhill99 (Oct 2, 2016)

Tez3 I left my telepath device at my friends house so I'm unable to read blank message.

But guessing it looks like you got injured fighting. You should spent more time training and less time talking about silly things here in this thread and you probably would won the fight.


----------



## Steve (Oct 2, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> An RIP thread is not an appropriate place to blame or speculate about why it happened.


This isn't in the hall of remembrance.   It's in the boxing subforum.   While it is totally appropriate to expect a respectful discussion, it's not unreasonable to discuss what happens and why here.  Is it?   Maybe a mod or someone can better explain the etiquette.


----------



## Tames D (Oct 2, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Boxer Mike Towell dies in hospital after suffering serious injuries in bout
> 
> 
> It was reported that he'd been suffering from migraines over the past few weeks which were put down to 'stress' and 'excitement' about the upcoming fight.
> ...


I saw this original post as an invitation for discussion.


----------



## Steve (Oct 2, 2016)

Tames D said:


> I saw this original post as an invitation for discussion.


Yes.  I hope he rests in peace.   And am interested in what happened.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 3, 2016)

moonhill99 said:


> Tez3 I left my telepath device at my friends house so I'm unable to read blank message.
> 
> But guessing it looks like you got injured fighting. You should spent more time training and less time talking about silly things here in this thread and you probably would won the fight.



What on earth are you talking about? What 'blank message'?
I started this thread intending it to be of interest to boxers and those interested in boxing as I thought they'd be especially interested. The death of a boxer in the ring is a rare, thankfully, occurrence. I had assumed that by putting it here instead of the memorial section more boxers would see it, I have amended that now and if the Mods deleted threads I'd wish they could this one. You have made a farce of a thread which was only intended firstly to inform of the death then for people to express condolences if they wished. I did not intend for people to be put off by the weird meanderings of someone who has disrupted threads before and who starts weird ones bordering on the disturbing. Going through threads on the site and 'disliking' all my posts on threads is also an odd thing to do. Dislike them at the time they are written by all means, go for it, but going through the site looking for my posts is again disturbing.
Now you are making personal comments, ascribing to me your own failings in understanding and writing English. You have turned a memorial thread into a farce. I had intended to copy this to friends to show them that support for the fallen boxer was coming from everywhere, from people they didn't know because it is a comfort for those grieving. what can I show them here? A poster so fuelled by his own concerns, that he insults the OP ( no I do not have brain damage thank you) who thought complaining about a media article written in a hurry just after the death ( there's better articles out there I'm sure, Google them) who has put off any more posters coming on here. I hope you are proud.
I'm done with this thread, I say that with sadness. I have put another up which I hope will fulfill my aim of being able to show to those who grieve. I hope you will stay off it unless you write something appropriate.


----------



## moonhill99 (Oct 3, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> What on earth are you talking about? What 'blank message'?
> I started this thread intending it to be of interest to boxers and those interested in boxing as I thought they'd be especially interested. The death of a boxer in the ring is a rare, thankfully, occurrence. I had assumed that by putting it here instead of the memorial section more boxers would see it, I have amended that now and if the Mods deleted threads I'd wish they could this one. You have made a farce of a thread which was only intended firstly to inform of the death then for people to express condolences if they wished. I did not intend for people to be put off by the weird meanderings of someone who has disrupted threads before and who starts weird ones bordering on the disturbing. Going through threads on the site and 'disliking' all my posts on threads is also an odd thing to do. Dislike them at the time they are written by all means, go for it, but going through the site looking for my posts is again disturbing.
> Now you are making personal comments, ascribing to me your own failings in understanding and writing English. You have turned a memorial thread into a farce. I had intended to copy this to friends to show them that support for the fallen boxer was coming from everywhere, from people they didn't know because it is a comfort for those grieving. what can I show them here? A poster so fuelled by his own concerns, that he insults the OP ( no I do not have brain damage thank you) who thought complaining about a media article written in a hurry just after the death ( there's better articles out there I'm sure, Google them) who has put off any more posters coming on here. I hope you are proud.
> I'm done with this thread, I say that with sadness. I have put another up which I hope will fulfill my aim of being able to show to those who grieve. I hope you will stay off it unless you write something appropriate.



*What 'blank message'?*

Post 48.

Tez3 you keep quoting my messages and replying to me. And than when I reply to you than you say I'm making a mess of post. DO NOT REPLY TO ME HERE EVER or get some friend or family member as translator. You  are not able to comprehend my writing with out twisting what I say or putting some thing else in that has nothing to do with topic or what I'm taking about. Please stop , DO NOT REPLY TO ME HERE EVER.

You are the only one at martialtalk and only one at any other message boards I'm on that cannot comprehend my writing with out twisting what I say or going on about some thing else.

You never should replied to my post here.  Allow other members to reply to me, I don't have problem with them and we don't have problem like you do.

* Quote A poster so fuelled by his own concerns Quote*

My concerns are not you, my concerns are your English abilities for reading or you are young and immature. I'm around Adults and on may other message boards talking about many things not just martial arts and never I say again never ran into problem like this.

Yes Adults people debate and argue in person or on message board over Topic! Yes topic!!  But not like what you are doing.You took offensive to my post by speculating that I was speculating of blaming the guy and putting guilt on guy. When I reply to that misinterpretation tht is NOT what I was saying and ALSO SAYING the web site was not clear you than take offensive to that and some thing  different. Yes different!! And talking about other silly things.

Like I say stop replying to me. Other members here don't need this drama.

If there problem take in PM or make thread some where else.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 3, 2016)

Well, yes I said I was finished but dear me how could I resist when asked sooo many times not to reply roflmao. 




moonhill99 said:


> Post 48.




Not my post dear boy, have you got that poster on ignore by any chance?




moonhill99 said:


> DO NOT REPLY TO ME HERE EVER



I shall make it a point to answer every post of yours as you've asked so nicely.



moonhill99 said:


> Please stop , DO NOT REPLY TO ME HERE EVER.



You did realise it was my thread?



moonhill99 said:


> You never should replied to my post here. Allow other members to reply to me, I don't have problem with them and we don't have problem like you do.



Really? you think no one else thinks your posts strange?



moonhill99 said:


> Like I say stop replying to me. Other members here don't need this drama.



LOL. Really?



moonhill99 said:


> If there problem take in PM or make thread some where else.



Psst, it's my thread.......... you came on here complaining about the journalist poor article which is rich considering your English is very poor. Please don't criticise other people's English unless yours is perfect. some people are dyslexic, some haven't had such a good education, some don't speak English as a first language.



moonhill99 said:


> You took offensive to my post



correction....'you took offence to my post'



moonhill99 said:


> by speculating that I was speculating of blaming the guy and putting guilt on guy.



??? You don't 'put guilt' on a person, you 'blame' them.



moonhill99 said:


> you than take offensive to that and some thing different





moonhill99 said:


> You never should replied to my post here


'You should have not replied to my post'

If you think people don't have problems with your posts and threads perhaps you might want to read your posts again.
Tot ziens.


----------



## frank raud (Oct 3, 2016)

Tez3, good ol' Moonbeam is convinced in his Sherlockian grasp of the obvious, that I am a small part of you, that you setup as a sock puppet account lo those many moons ago, for the express purpose of ganging up on him by yourself. Personally, I am impressed by the depth of your knowledge of both the British and Canadian martial arts scenes. It is amazing you have been able to pull it off for a decade, but the jig is up.

It is unpossible that anyone could take offense to a person such as moonhill 99. To paraphrase a song, he got 99 problems, but effective communication is not one


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 3, 2016)

In an attempt to get this back on track. You have to feel for the other boxer involved in this tragedy.
Mike Towell: Dale Evans 'absolutely heartbroken' by opponent's death


----------

